# Puppy Cut



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Belle and I have had it with her coat. She is hating our grooming sessions which she never did before and is also starting to get more mats. For the longest time she didn't have any. Tomorrow I am calling for an appointment with her groomer for a scissor cut only a long puppy cut. I hated it when Belle had her first hair cut and it was a "puppy cut". I don't ever want to see her that short again. I thought it was ugly but some of the family thought it was cute. I pray I won't regret this, but it will grow out if I don't like it. I found this picture somewhere on the forum and I like it but it does look like a real puppy just growing it's hair. I wonder if it can be duplicated.[attachment=1983:attachment]


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

That's a very cute cut! I hope your groomer does exactly what you want, and Belle comes out looking fabulous!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, what a precious puppy!! Great cut! That's a good idea to take that photo and hopefully the groomer can duplicate it. I think Belle will look adorable in a cute cut like that!! I don't see why it can't be duplicated... I say "go for it"!!


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

I know it is so hard! Abbey has an appt. next week & her hair is 4 inches long & getting mats. The puppy cut most people get around here is too short but when I asked for 2 - 2 1/2 inches it has to be scissor cut, which costs double. I'm debating on the longest they can clipper her & see if it will grow quickly into the 2 inches I like. I may have to just give in & pay the extra!

That's a really cute picture - are you going to have her ears cut that short, too? I'm going to grow Abbey's ears long with her topknot but may end up cutting it all in the end, who knows?! I'm not sure how she would look the best







-- besides a long coat - that's not going to happen!!







Beautiful but way too much work for me!


Don't forget to post pictures! Bella would look beautiful no matter what "do" she got!


----------



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

this definately can be duplicated.
i gave this picture to a friend of mine who took it to her groomer and I swear, her dog looks just like the doggie in the picture.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I think you should be able to get what you want if you supply that picture, what a delightful little puppy


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Thanks for the encouragement. I would like to have her ears a little longer but then I go back and look at the puppy in the picture and I like that, too. If Belle would only drink water from her dish the longer ears would be ok, but she sneaks into her brother's water dish (Our German Shepherd) and ends up with mats in her ears. I'm calling first thing in the a.m. but I want to wait for an appointment where Leslie (groomer) isn't feeling rushed. I would rather wait and/or pay more to be sure to get what I want. The other groomer in the shop I take Belle to has left and that makes a difference scheduling time wise until they get someone else that people will use other than Leslie who is an animal behaviourist and also groomer. No, I don't have tons of money but what I have ususally goes into my furbaby. Maybe just this once I could pay more for a longer grooming spot and once Leslie knows what I want we can go back to a regular appointment. I am definitely also bringing a picture of what I don't want her to look like.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> Belle and I have had it with her coat. She is hating our grooming sessions which she never did before and is also starting to get more mats. For the longest time she didn't have any. Tomorrow I am calling for an appointment with her groomer for a scissor cut only a long puppy cut. I hated it when Belle had her first hair cut and it was a "puppy cut". I don't ever want to see her that short again. I thought it was ugly but some of the family thought it was cute. I pray I won't regret this, but it will grow out if I don't like it. I found this picture somewhere on the forum and I like it but it does look like a real puppy just growing it's hair. I wonder if it can be duplicated.[attachment=1983:attachment][/B]



I would like to keep Neyland's hair in his "growing out" puppy cut style...It looks layered instead of all one length...I like it that way. I like the way it lays and flows. I know this would have to be scissor cut, right? Or could they even do it? Am I just dreaming?


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

I definitely want it all scissored and I'm praying that if I am willing to pay a little more because it will take time, that it won't be just a dream or possibility. I'll let you know tomorrow about the appointment. I'm thinking that I'll drive down to the groomer's (ugh! I hope it quits raining by then) and show her the picture and having Belle with me, she will know just how much time, etc. Just so she doesn't say she can't come even close to duplicating it, but I do have faith in her as long as she listens to me and looks at the picture and doesn't let her views interfere. If she let's me down I guess I'll be looking for a new groomer. She works along with Belle's Vet so I may just stop there too with picture, etc. What is it they say, the squeaky wheel gets the oil.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

That is definitely an adorable puppy!

Just some things to think about...I keep Toby is a pretty short cut, probably a cut you wouldn't like because it is short, however, he does look a bit like the puppy in the picture when I bathe him because I blow dry him until he looks like a fluffball. So make sure it is the cut that you are in love with and not the style.









In any event, I am sure Belle will be adorable no matter what cut she gets!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Let us know how it turns out we want to see pictures. Take into consideration that that gorgeous little puppy in the picture only has hair about 2 inches long. Because he/she is so small it looks longer. You may want the groomer to adjust the length for Belle's size, maybe about 3.5--4 inches long. Just a suggestion.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm trying to grow kodie's hair out like that... and its HARD! lol.. he always seems to get a matt!


----------



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

JMM gave a detailed pictorial on her puppy cut and it was almost identical to this one. I'll try to bump the thread for you.


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

I saw JMM's tutorial this morning. I have never cut Belle's hair. I stopped by the groomer's this a.m. with the picture and asked her about this cut for Belle. She said that the picture is of a puppy w/o adult coat. Belle's adult coat is in and it will not lay the way the puppy's does in the picture. If I printed out the tutorial and gave it to her would that accomplish anything, if Belle's coat isn't going to do this. Will the groomer get annoyed if I give her the tutorial on how to cut the hair??? Oh brother I don't know, Belle's appointment is for next Monday the 9th of January. I couldn't bring Belle into groomer's with me, she was in the car. She is sick and contagious. Definitely could have started the day off better but it could be worse.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> I saw JMM's tutorial this morning. I have never cut Belle's hair. I stopped by the groomer's this a.m. with the picture and asked her about this cut for Belle. She said that the picture is of a puppy w/o adult coat. Belle's adult coat is in and it will not lay the way the puppy's does in the picture. If I printed out the tutorial and gave it to her would that accomplish anything, if Belle's coat isn't going to do this. Will the groomer get annoyed if I give her the tutorial on how to cut the hair??? Oh brother I don't know, Belle's appointment is for next Monday the 9th of January. I couldn't bring Belle into groomer's with me, she was in the car. She is sick and contagious. Definitely could have started the day off better but it could be worse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jackie,
The puppy looks like it has a very thick coat and if Belle has the thickness in her coat or even if she does in fact have a little cottoney texture, her hair will look very similar to the puppy in the photo. I would definitely bring the picture along and say to the groomer that you realize that the cut will be the same as you bringing a photo to your hairdresser and requesting the same cut. Different hair types can affect the out come; however, you still want the same basic cut and you will deal with the "look." I think sometimes groomers and hairdressers are intimidated by "special requests" and therefore make excuses why they can not do that particular cut. It is true that the puppy coat is different but we all know that most (I said most) puppies have a little cottoney feel to their coat and then when the adult coat comes in it is either cottoney or silky. No matter even if Belle's hair is flatter or puffier if you like that cut then it makes no difference. Heck even the personality and look of the face will change the look. If you are for sure that you like the look then I would go with it. I love that look, but like I said in an earlier post since Belle is older and taller than the photo pup I would probably request the hair to be left about 3" at the shortest. But, it is up to you. Only you know how short you want it and how much time you want to spend grooming. Follow your heart and don't let this groomer change your mind. I would call her before the appointment day and time and have a short conversation with her and if she is still hesitant I might even ask her straight out if she is willing to do the cut? If not, then you don't want to leave there with your beautiful Belle just to rush home and post a thread about another grooming job gone bad. You could ask her if she would like you to bring the tutorial. She might welcome the instructions.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

Aww that Maltese is Mary Martinez of High Steppin Maltese and Yorkies and that is where we got our little Haley from. She has gorgeous goregous maltese's and she is here in Arizona







She has quite a few champions! Anyways, I drool over that puppy picture every time I see it! It is SOOOOO cute!


----------



## Haven (Sep 22, 2005)




----------

